

Offer HN:  SyncMy* Domain names - marcc

Hi all.  Long time lurker, been starting to get active.  I was just going through my hosting account and I have a couple of decent (I think) domain names which I've never used and would be happy to give away if someone could put them to any sort of good use.  These were purchased back in the beginning of '06 and I've been paying renewal fees and just don't see myself ever getting around to using them.  Interested?  Ping me.<p>syncmycalendar.com
syncmycontacts.com
syncmyemail.com
syncmyoutlook.com
syncmymusic.com
syncmyphotos.com
======
bound008
i registered mobilejason.com for the same reason...

